# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  ATMEL mikroshēmas programmēšana

## Imi

Kāds varētu izlīdzēt? Vajadzētu ieprogrammēt mikroshēmu АТ89С51.

----------


## Vinchi

Varu ieteikt ar google pameklēt "AVR programmer" vai "ATMEL programmer" ir pieejamas daudz mazas shēmas ar softu.

AVR programmer

----------


## Modris

Iesaku izmantot PonyProg. Labs dzelzis un salodēt vari uz maketplates, vaoi arī izmantot jau izstrādātas plates, kas atrodamas saitā.

Modris

----------

